# Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr



## stan von eden (5. August 2008)

Hier nun mal ein Rezept für all diejenigen, die sich mehr mit meinem Beruf auseinandersetzen als die meisten!
Es gibt ein paar schöne Sachen,die wenn sie auf meiner Karte stehen, restlos binnen ein Paar minuten ausverkauft und vorreserviert sind. Zum Thema Hecht gibt es nicht nur die guten Quenelles de Brochet a la lyonnaise ober die der methode ancienne- die guten Hechtklösschen nach Bocuse! Sondern stelle ich hier ein geerdetes Gericht vor-Der gefüllten Hecht von sich selbst aus dem Rohr!!!

Ihr braucht ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl beim Verarbeiten, aber dann überzeugt ihr jeden an der Tafel mit eurem können.

Ihr braucht einen kleinen Hecht, der nicht ausgenommen ist aber geschuppt!!!!
Ihr schneidet ihn durch das Maul rund ein, mit einem sehr scharfen #filetiermesser, mit harter Klinge, die kiemen raus,den schlund auf und kommt so an das innere!!! das ziel ist es,das innere nach aussen zu stülpen!  dadurch fasst ihr den hecht fest am genick und drückt ihn durch das maul. aller anfang ist schwer zu machen, aber es klappt! wenn ihr die hauptgräte zu fassen bekommt, knippt sie mit einer zange durch und schon geht es einfacher...

nun habt ihr filet, gräte und innereien!
innereien weg, gräte weg und fleisch in eine mulinette, ich bevorzuge einen mörser und stellt eine farce her, dazu könnt ihr sahne nehmen, die macht es feiner, salz pfeffer dazu und schön fein hacken,4cl pernod dazu... danach durch ein sieb streichen um eine grätenfreie farce zu erhalten. die mengen und vielfallt an gewürzen spielt keine rolle, macht alles nach geschmack, gerne kerbel oder petersilie, immer eine prise muskatnuss dazu, gibt einen erdigen ton!
diese farce mischt ihr mit ein paar leckeren croutons
(olivenöl erhitzen, meersalz, pfeffer,thymian und eine ganze knobizehe dazu,50 gramm kalte butter dazu,alles schäumt nun auf und dann sofort kleine toastwürfel, klein ist unter einem cm bitte! dazugeben und braunrösten!!!)

ihr könnt auch eine handvoll zwiebeln, karotten oder lauch oder alles was ihr an gemüse mögt einmischen, aber bitte immer gegart wie die croutons in kleinen würfeln!

diese endfarce,wie ich sie nenne füllt ihr wieder in den gesäuberten hecht zurück, nicht zu fest denn er dehnt sich im ofen kurz aus, die croutons saugen die flüsssigkeit später auf und näht den hals mit küchengarn sorgfältig zu, mit einer bridier oder spicknadel...

jetzt legt ihr den hecht in eine feuerfeste form auf ein wenig mire poix-das röstgemüse (karotte,sellerie,lauch,zwiebeln,lorbee,piment und liebstöckel,wer hat!) und 500 ml guten wein, rivaner,riesling von der mosel oder chablis(bourgogne)
begiesst ihn mit einem stück flüssiger butter oberdrauf ein wenig meesalz grob!
eine stunde bei 180 grad ins rohr nach oben!!!
alle fünf minuten giesst ihr den butter-fischsaft mit einer kelle über den fisch und so bräunt er!!! 
mit einer nadel könnt ihr den garzustand ermitteln, frühestens jedoch nach 40 min.sonst läuft der ganze saft aus!!!
ist die nadel ca 50 grad keiss in der mitte, haltet die stunde ein, dann ist er saftig,wenn nicht,braucht er länger!
.... nun habt ihr einen ganzen fisch incl gegartem mire poix und wenn ihr die sauce durch ein tuch passiert habt ihr einen wunderbaren fond, den ihr einkochen könnt und abziehen(mit roux-mehlschwitze dick macht)

als beilage natürlich den weissweirest vom garen, warmes baguette und wer mag ein paar kartoffeln....
fragen? fragt mich!!!!

Euer Stan


----------



## Teimo (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Hi hört sich eigentlich ganz lecker an aber kannst du nochmal etwas genauer erläutern wie das mit dem "inneren nach außen stölpen" so von gange geht? Kann mir das nicht wirklih vorstellen wie du die filets rausbekommst ohne den fisch zu filetieren...


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Stülpst du den Fisch erst einmal um, damit du ihn entgräten kannst? Dann wieder retour und dann erst füllen? Achso, klingt extrem lecker!


----------



## stan von eden (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

richtig ossipeter:m
ich stülpe ihn um, um alles zu entnehmen, fleisch putzen und entgräten, und aus dem rest mache ich farce in ner mulinette, und streiche es durch ein sieb, dann sind grätenreste und gewürze raus, wie zb. pfeffer...  ich essse allerdings auch leber mit,wenn man sie heil rausbekommt!
gruss ossiandi


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

mh naja also "neue Küche" is das sicher nicht  
gut wers mag bitte mein Fall ist das leider gar nicht allein schon Mehlschwitze *schüttel* 
Und einen fisch mit Knobi zuhauen mh ich weis nicht was da groß vom Fleischgeschmack übrigbleibt 
Gut ich muss sagen ich Koch lieber ganz puristisch :l


----------



## stan von eden (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Moin mein junger Freund!
Ich würd gern ein paar Sachen erläutern, von dem, was du so Kritik nennst:vik:
Wenn Du die ersten Sätze verstehst, dann erklärt sich deine "Neue Küche" von selbst... Die gute alte Mehlschwitze, wie du sie von Muttern kennst, nämlich blasse bis dunkelbraune Pampe für Sauce und Suppe kommt hier nicht zum Einsatz. Da sind wir ein bissen weiter und durchaus auch professioneller in unserer Kaste 
Zum Thema Knoblauch und Geschmack-bist du mit dem Umgang mit Würzkräutern auf einem Kilo Gargut so vertraut, das Du behaupten kannst ihn pregnant rauszuschmecken zu können und das Gericht versaut nennst?
 Nimm Dir zwei Pakete Hackfleisch, also ein Kilo, reibe eine Zehe rein, und alles andere an Gewürzen, was du so nimmst, Paprika, Pfeffer, Zwiebel, Petersilie.......und mach nen Klopps draus, schmeckst du es? Ich kanns mir vorstellen#h
Nein das ist natürlich Schmarr´n nichts dieser Zutaten in dem Fisch ist extrem hervorgehoben, das ist doch das Geheimnis beim arbeiten mit Lebensmitteln. Dein persönliches Empfinden von Salzgehalt oder Schärfe einer Speise kann sich um längen mit denen anderer beissen. Und das ist gut so, sonst würden alle gleich schmecken#h 
Man lässt sich leiten von Rezepturen, weil man keine Ahnung davon hat und auf das reagiert, auf das andere kommen, deshalb schreiben wir Bücher darüber:vik: 
Zum Thema puristisch, sagt Dir das Drei Komponenten-Sein etwas? Eine schöne Erfindung oder eher gesagt, ein schon immer vorhandenes Verhältnis von schmecken, riechen und sehen seit Beginn der Menschheit vor Tausenden von Jahren! 
Es gibt Leute, die mögen lieber Sushi als Fischfrikadelle, heisst es mitunter, das diejenigen so puristisch sind und ihren Fang auf der Stelle verspeisen, weil er so am frischesten Schmeckt, oder nicht im Stande sind aus zwei Komponenten mehr ein Gericht zu kreieren? 
Die einen nehmen Reis, Fisch und Gemüse und dazu noch Wasabi#c und finden es toll, die anderen Fisch, Gemüse und Kräuter und zermatschen und braten es, und finden es besser-eine Frage des Geschmackes!
Beides finden ihre Berechtigung, aber nichts ist langweiliger als Fisch nach dem Fang zu filetieren, ihn einzufrieren, weil man erst überlegen muss, um etwas mit ihm anzufangen, und ihn dann aber doch wie immer zu mehlieren und zu braten:v
Eine letzte Frage an Dich: Was fängst du denn so? Und was machst Du dann damit? Ob Hecht, Zander oder Aal, für Ideen, Vorschläge oder Anregungen weit weg von Räuchern, Beizen oder Braten, bin ich offen, von dem Rest hab ich schon 192 Seiten...
Falls Du nun den Hecht doch mal probieren möchtst, falls er zu deinen Fanggründen gehört#c lass es mich wissen, ob es wirklich so schlimm war. Falls nicht, begrüsse ich Dich in meinem Lokal, falls du mal im Stadtteil bist und lasse Dich mal davon naschen.
Gruss von der Kant


----------



## crazyFish (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Hört sich ganz interessant an, wenn ich das nächste ma einen Entenschnabel an der Leine habe werde ich dat wohl ma bei meinen Eltern testen. 
Mist Studentenbude ohne Backofen .


----------



## Striker1982 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

@kant 
och ich kann glaub selber mitreden bin auch einer der götter in weis und ne Mehlschwitze ja ich weis wie sie auch unbraun und unpampig  
und ja ich schmeck dir auch Knoblauch aus 2kg hack raus  
und ich versteh einfach nicht warum man grad bei fisch Unmengen von Gewürzen brauch  
mein Freundin ist auch zu Seeteufel Remoulade aber naja.
Ich mach ja dein Rezept nicht schlecht aber mein Fall ist es halt nicht


----------



## stan von eden (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Das muss es ja zum Glück nicht, da du weisst, wo bei uns die gravierenden Unterschiede liegen|wavey:  Zum Glück wird unser Material in verschiedenen Bereichen eingesetzt, sonst würden alle Klassen zusammen in einem Raum stehen, und was dann dabei herauskommt, wäre mehr als gravierend|kopfkrat
Das erlebt man je desöfteren, daher viel Spass mit dem Hack.#6
Gruss von der Knofikant


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Ich finde dein Rezept sehr interessant. Habe ähnliches einmal von einem polnischen Fischer im Bereich der Haffs gesehen. Da wurde der Fisch aber normal ausgenommen und dann wieder vernäht. Aufwändig, aber interessant.
Ich finde, wenn man viel Fisch fängt und auch selbst ißt, kann man durchaus einmal etwas mit den Rezepturen und Gewürzen varieeren. Es gibts Leute, die essen nur Filets, in der Pfanne gebraten und ordentlich paniert - und das 25 Jahre lang. Das wäre nicht mein Fall


----------



## stan von eden (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

du hast recht mit deiner beobachtung in polen, so bin ich auch drauf gekommen#h nur musste ich über den optischen wert nachdenken und hab diese art gewählt... einfacher geht es mit deiner methode! versuchs mal, ist interessant und ein schöner hingucker...
gruss andi


----------



## Bambine (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

das klingt einfach super ... ich glaube nicht dass ich mich dran traue .... ich kann mir die Sauerei in der Kueche vorstellen


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Moin.
Also lecker klingt das wirklich,ABER:
Ich würde den Hecht lieber aufschneiden, füllen und dann zu nähen.
Denn wenn ich das so machen würde wie Du, dann hätte ich wohl anschließend *Hechthechselgut*!:q


----------



## Wasserpatscher (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

Man kann den Hecht auch von oben ausnehmen, macht das Füllen auch leichter. Neben den Rückgrat einschneiden, auch Gräten durchtrennen, und schon bin ich "drin".


----------



## stan von eden (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*

theorethisch habt ihr recht, jedoch müsst ihr chirurgenwerkzeug besitzen, um ihn wieder so zusammen zu nähen, das er nicht aufgeht, wenn er sich im ofen aufbläht!

die haut ist sehr dünn, dann sind löcher drin und er wird erstens platzen, zweitens den saft verlieren...

eine möglichkeit ist es, wenn ihr ihn so behandelt, das er in alu gepacht und wie ein bonbon fest verdreht wird, jedoch wird er dann nicht wirklich knusprig... die optik steht nicht!
aber schmecken tut er ja trotzdem, auxch wenn knobi drin ist:q


----------



## arno (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gefüllter ganzer Hecht aus dem Rohr*



stan von eden schrieb:


> theorethisch habt ihr recht, jedoch müsst ihr chirurgenwerkzeug besitzen, um ihn wieder so zusammen zu nähen, das er nicht aufgeht, wenn er sich im ofen aufbläht!


Wieso, hat doch wohl jeder zu Haus!|supergri


----------

